# Puppy canine teeth from hell!



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

anyone have any suggestions about what to do about two puppy canine teeth that will not fall out! The big boys are really starting to poke through now and I've never had a pup that had such reluctant canines. I really want to avoid the vet removing them if I can, so far I have offered every kind of chew toy I can think of (natural bones, kongs of various shapes sizes etc, Orka toys, ropes, baby and puppy teething toys, knotted towels, frozen towels and ropes, ice cubes, etc) Tonight I started massaging the gums around the teeth in hopes that would loosen them...I dunno, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Is this for Jack? Remind me how old he is?


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

No, Jack is almost 11 months and doing great! no prblem with teeth there :grin: this is Loki, he's a GSD I'm working; he about 5 months old, he'll be 6 months in early February.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think Kate said that Raf just lost his last tooth. Trooper was almost 6 months. Patience! I don't see a problem.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

ok...I'll keep waiting :grin: I've just never had such a stubborn set of teeth!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trooper's adult canines were half grown before his puppy canines fell out. I've never had a dog that needed a vet to take them. I think it's one of those money makers for SOME vets.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

oh I agree about the money making thing...I'd sooner trust Ryan with a maglight and a set of pliers than fork out the money to have it pulled...I was just making sure I was doing everything I could...you know me I hate feeling like I'm too far on the sidelines :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Only if you want ANOTHER dog that doesn't like Ryan! :lol:


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Only if you want ANOTHER dog that doesn't like Ryan! :lol:


lol, no I swear I will never let that happen again! Ryan has been doing really good with the puppy bonding; he does this thing he calls a trenchcoat hug (it is such a riot) where Loki runs to him, Ryan open his trenchcoat and when Loki jumps up Ryan closes the coak and picks him up, Loki just loves it, even if he is getting a bit too big...


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Try to push them in with your thumb, if they're ready they should fall off, no problem.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll keep that in mind...as I said above the left one is slight loose and the right is still not budging


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, using pliers would just scar the teeth and might break especially if it`s not ready to fall off yet. Then you could run into the chance that the roots are really, really long.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Lyn Chen said:


> Yeah, using pliers would just scar the teeth and might break especially if it`s not ready to fall off yet. Then you could run into the chance that the roots are really, really long.


I know...I seriously was only joking O


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Lynsey~
I had this problem with a young female Malinois when she was about 5 months old. I am assuming that this is a canine that hasn't fallen out yet. Just wait a little while longer. I was already to take her and have it removed by a Vet for a buyer and I waited just a couple more days and it fell out on its own. The adult canine will/should eventually push it out. Remember it is just a baby tooth with no roots (I think #-o). I would not worry too much about it. ~Justin


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok Lynsey! Tell them the news before I steal your thunder. The tooth AND..........:grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Ok Lynsey! Tell them the news before I steal your thunder. The tooth AND..........:grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


lol, thanks for the prompt Bob :wink: it has been a long (but wonderful!) day all around! I was out at training this morning, and as I was getting play mauled by Loki (the culprit here with the tooth from hell) I was telling our training director how I couldn't wait until this tooth fell out so I could start bringing the toy into obedience and really get the little turd having fun again (he's been bored with just the food lately) No sooner had I said this than I gave Loki a peice of hot dog, he mouthed it a bit and spit it out, with the tooth!
yay! everyone was right...patience is key :-\"


----------



## Marie Miller (Jan 16, 2008)

I had the same problem with my working female and one of her siblings did as well. I played tug rope a lot and that helps floss the teeth and puts slight tension on the tooth without the dog knowing what you are really doing. Within 2 days of each other both dogs lost their canines. Find out how the other siblings are doing, that might be helpful for timing.


----------

